# Binge board



## newfoundfat (Mar 24, 2008)

i thought it would be cool to start a thread of binges, or just what you have eaten in a day. 
well i guess to start it off here is what i have eaten today:
1 pint milk
1 kingsize snickers
1 package hostess powered doughnuts
1 large frosty
1 large dr. pepper
1 large fry
1 1/4 pound burger
1 package sour skittles
1 herseys cookies and cream bar
1 package zinges
1 package Mamabas
1 "Big box" of hot tamales 
i was on the road today so i was eating out of gas stations all day (and wendys) but i just got home and im planning on eating more tonight :eat2:
i would have liked to do a before binge and after binge picture but unfortunately i have no camera, but that is encouraged in other posts!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Mar 24, 2008)

Mommy take me to the Vegan restaurant tomorrow please.:wubu:


----------



## newfoundfat (Mar 24, 2008)

hahaha
i don't always eat that way, its spring break, and i was on a loong car ride
but since i have been home i have had 
1 big bowl ice cream with hot fudge
5 homemade chocolate chip cookies (how nice to come home to!)
and a good sized portion of pretzels


----------



## ChubbyFA (Mar 24, 2008)

My biggest binge has probably been when I had 2 double whoppers and 2 king sized fries from burger king (plus most of a 2 liter of soda) that's almost 3200 calories, not even including the drink; I was SOOOO stuffed after doing that; but I eventually want to try doing 2 triple whoppers.


----------



## jennabelle (Mar 24, 2008)

As of right now I'm binging on pasta, a big bag of smartfood popcorn, a bag of caramels, a chocolate bar, a bag of jelly beans and a big bottle of cherry vault. 

I plan on eating more pasta in a little bit....once I have the will to get out of bed and make more.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 24, 2008)

they make cherry vault??? awesome!


----------



## jennabelle (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah....its called Red Blitz....its "berry infused" but its cherry.


----------



## pat70327 (Mar 25, 2008)

When I was on spring break I binged sooo much heres the typical day:

wake up at 2pm
5 egg omelet with a bunch of bacon and hash browns 
5-6 pancakes with syrup w/ 2 glasses of milk (and this is the "healthy meal") 

1 box of oreos 
1/2 tray of brownies w/ a 2 liter pepsi

then we would go out for dinner somewhere and I'd eat a EVERYTHING plus desert 
then we would go back to someones house and have a BBQ and I would have around 4 burgers 

then we would drink and passout forever witch must have been 1500+ calories alone

but now I'm back to working out as usual (funny thing is I weighed myself and I'm exactly the same weight as a week ago)


----------



## Red Paul (Apr 18, 2008)

today I had:
2 XL frosted hunny buns 
4 cups choc milk
2 sloppy joes
1 bag lays potato chips
1 bag cheese nips
1/2 can black olives
2 20oz cokes
4 little debbie fudge brownies
3 cups reg. milk
10 powdered sugar donuts
1 sour cream chicken enchilada dinner w/rice & beans
1 frozen microwavable lasagna dinner
for a grand total of 6,420 calories and im probobly not done yet, I dont think I left anything out.


----------



## Mishty (Apr 19, 2008)

It was Friday, so I went wild!
Today I ate:

2 Egg McMuffins
2 hashbrowns
1 large orange juice
1 medium iced coffee

1 bag of 4 cheese Kettle chips
16 0z choc milk Chug 

2 crunchy tacos
1 Mexican pizza
2 steak Baja gorditas
Large cherry pepsi

2 chicken hoagies with cheddar 
1 order of cheese sticks
2 huge glasses of sweet tea 

late night snack:
3 fudge pops
1 pint of rasberry frozen yogart


----------



## Shosh (Apr 19, 2008)

pat70327 said:


> When I was on spring break I binged sooo much heres the typical day:
> 
> wake up at 2pm
> 5 egg omelet with a bunch of bacon and hash browns
> ...




You could eat until the end of time and never gain an ounce lovey!


----------



## Hawaiian kid (Apr 20, 2008)

The other night I ate a half gallon of ice cream for desert.

And the other day I ate 2 dozen cookies, and a really large helping of brownie cake, on top of what i normally eat. It was my friends birthday and she all kinds of baked goods.


----------



## Hawaiian kid (Apr 20, 2008)

So today I ate...

2 kolaches
a regular Monster
A la bam bah burger and fries
6 dr peppers
a mcdonalds iced coffee
a large mcdonalds chocolate milkshake
a large Baja Blast
and a Taco Bell Big Box consisting of...
A beef burrito
A chalupa
A taco
And cinnamon twists

and i might top it all off with cobler, im still debating that one


----------



## Hawaiian kid (Apr 21, 2008)

Since there were a few things that I needed to change in my last post, I decided to do it all over again...

So yesterday I ate...

2 kolaches
a regular Monster
A la bam bah burger and fries
6 dr peppers
an ice cream cone
3 bottles of water
a mcdonalds iced coffee
a large mcdonalds chocolate milkshake
a large Baja Blast
and a Taco Bell Big Box consisting of...
A beef burrito
A chalupa
A taco
cinnamon twists
1/4 of a large blueberry cobbler

not bad for a 5' 8" 148 lb 17 year old kid if i do say so myself


----------



## newfoundfat (Apr 21, 2008)

i forgot about this thread, but im glad to see people posting on it! 
well i acctually have had a pretty big eating day today i've had:
6 waffles w/ tons of butter, syrup, and powdered sugar
3 big glasses whole milk
8 pieces of bacon
2 snickers bars
2 double cheeseburgers
2 large fries
chocolate milkshake
2 apple pies
2 paydays
1 little ceasers hot n' ready pizza (large)
2 20 oz. cokes
3 bowls cocoa pebbles
3 cosmic brownies
1 large bowl ice cream with chocolate sauce, whipped cream, and nuts
and now im munching on some potato chips :eat2:


----------



## Mishty (Apr 22, 2008)

Today was insane...

Breakfast started out "lite"

2 bowls of frosted shredded wheat
1 bag of tropical dried fruit mix
Apple juice

I had a snack size bag of microwave popcorn

I was having a healthy day until....

I got invited to a Soul Food/HomeStyle Buffet, and ate:

1 green salad with pepper jack cheese squares and turkey
4 fried chicken legs
1 fried chicken breast(boneless)
2 huge bowls of dirty rice and gravy
6 stuffed tater skins
1 bowl of gumbo
4 yeast rolls
2 weird shrimp/cream cheese thingies
2 pitchers of root beer

They had this huge insane pan of 'Nana Puddin, so of course I ate about 3 bowls before I noticed the coconut creme pie, had 2 slices of that and a butter pecan triple dip cone.

It was a late lunch, so I got to take a nap afterwards. (thank god)
I just woke up, and now my preggers friend said "wanna go to Cracker Barrel? My treat" my mind is saying nooooo, but my tummy thinks it can handle it....

:huh:


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 22, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Today was insane...



I will only believe you if pics are supplied.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 22, 2008)

Hawaiian kid said:


> not bad for a 5' 8" 148 lb *17 year old* kid if i do say so myself



Well, that was a dumb move.


----------



## Mishty (Apr 22, 2008)

love dubh said:


> Well, that was a dumb move.



LMAO 

Glad someone else noticed that.


----------



## pat70327 (Apr 22, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You could eat until the end of time and never gain an ounce lovey!



haha well thanks


----------



## Mikey (Apr 23, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You could eat until the end of time and never gain an ounce lovey!



Nothing wrong with gaining in my book!! :kiss2:


----------



## Curious Jane (Apr 29, 2008)

Assuming you've binged enough that it's caused you to gain weight, can you eat more since you've gained? How much more?


----------



## newfoundfat (May 2, 2008)

Curious Jane said:


> Assuming you've binged enough that it's caused you to gain weight, can you eat more since you've gained? How much more?


i can eat a ton more than i used to, i constantly snack now, and binge whenever i can, i have gained about 40 pounds from my new eating habbits.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 2, 2008)

newfoundfat said:


> i can eat a ton more than i used to, i constantly snack now, and binge whenever i can, i have gained about 40 pounds from my new eating habbits.



hopefully that's not a bad thing lol


----------



## Curious Jane (May 3, 2008)

newfoundfat said:


> i can eat a ton more than i used to



that must be fun


----------



## Mishty (May 5, 2008)

Monday's are always crazy!
But today I put it to the test, and it's only noon!

My Mom made my aunt a huge Southern style breakfast for her birthday this morning:

3 buttermilk biscuts
1 big ole hashbrown
1 fried egg
4 Sausge links
2 slices of melon
and a huge ton amount of gravy(my mom makes KILLER gravy)
Orange Juice
Milk


For lunch :

10 fried mini beef tacos
-sour cream
-salsa
-avocados
-onions

Guacamole 
fried flour tortilla chips

1 foot long meatball sub
1/2 foot pizza sub

and now I'm going to a BBQ shack in another town 

I love having a huge selection of places to choose from!


----------



## KHayes666 (May 5, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Monday's are always crazy!
> But today I put it to the test, and it's only noon!
> 
> My Mom made my aunt a huge Southern style breakfast for her birthday this morning:
> ...



sheesh, lol can I come over?


----------



## Mishty (May 5, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> sheesh, lol can I come over?



sure, but ugh, you don't expect me to share...right?


----------



## KHayes666 (May 5, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> sure, but ugh, you don't expect me to share...right?



I would have expected you NOT to lo


----------



## Mishty (May 9, 2008)

A non-stressed binge day= heaven :wubu:

I love eating because I'm hungry and excited about food, not because I stressed and stuffing my gob with comfort. lol

Breakfast:

1 fried peanut butter and strawberry jelly sammie
1 fried ham and cheddar
Cherry Coke
2 ham and biscuts(boss' BD breakfast at work)
Apple juice

Lunch:

Pizza Hut Buffet!
4 Slices of Brooklyn style peperoni pizza
2 Slices chicken and tomato/basil Chicago deep
6 HUGE meatballs and some HOMEMADE pasta
1 bowl of Pizza huts NEW pasta bakes
3 or 4 bread sticks
1 small salad EXTRA cheese and french dressing
Root Beer

Snack:
Root beer float
2 bbq pork sanwiches from a Lunch on Wheels type bussiness
Sour cream and onion chips


Dinner:

???
I'm heading out now!
I'm thinking Chinese!!
We'll see. I might even snap a pic or two


----------



## KHayes666 (May 9, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> A non-stressed binge day= heaven :wubu:
> 
> I love eating because I'm hungry and excited about food, not because I stressed and stuffing my gob with comfort. lol
> 
> ...



I definately wanna see a pic lol take care and have fun


----------



## Peter the Eater (May 9, 2008)

Today I had...

4 kolaches
10 cookies
a dr pepper
6 inch sub
a mrs. bairds apple pie
beef stroganoff
and a medium chocolate malt

that puts me somewhere in the 4000+ calorie range

And here I am about to go to bed, and i am starting to get hungry again LOL


----------



## Mishty (Jul 3, 2008)

It's been a while, but today was a classic!

i'm leaving for the beach in the morning, so some of my friends and family took me out to eat today, for the July Fourth holiday! 3 big ole meals from 3 of my fave places! Cracker Barrel, Wing Stop and Asian Palace Chinese and Thai buffet!


Breakfast:

Cracker Barrel

Uncle Herschels Favorite®

Two Eggs fried
Sawmill Gravy 
5 Homemade Buttermilk Biscuits
Butter and strawberry Preserves
2 bowls of Hashbrown Casserole
2 Country Ham "steaks"
6 slices of Thick-Sliced Bacon 
3 Wild Maine Blueberry Muffins 
1 glass of whole milk
endless glasses of orange juice.


Lunch:

wing Stop

20 garlic parmesan
17 lemon pepper
2 buttermilk dinner rolls
5 "cups" or buttermilk ranch
1 cup of chunky bleu cheese
1 basket of salt-n-sugar fries
3 coronas
rootbeer


Snack:
2 chilli dogs
3 garlic dill pickles
sweet iced tea


Supper:

2 shrimp eggrolls
3 plan(tofu) eggrolls
6 Crab Rangoons
General Tso's 
endless plates of Pork Fried Rice
8 fried dumplings
2 bowls of lo mein House (Chicken, Beef, Pork, Shrimp)
3 bunches of steamed crab legs
3 Skewered Thai-Style Steak in a peanut/curry sauce
1 bowl of sweet/hot soup
1 cup of green tea ice cream
5 Almond cookies with cherry blossom frosting :wubu:
Pepsi


midnight snack:

12 Almond cookies with cherry blossom frosting(i got a to-go order!)
2 bowls of frosted mini wheats
Cheddar kettle chips
cherry coke


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 3, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> It's been a while, but today was a classic!
> 
> i'm leaving for the beach in the morning, so some of my friends and family took me out to eat today, for the July Fourth holiday! 3 big ole meals from 3 of my fave places! Cracker Barrel, Wing Stop and Asian Palace Chinese and Thai buffet!
> 
> ...



Good girl ;-)


----------



## Mishty (Jul 3, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Good girl ;-)




why thank you!
y'know I did take ya some pics _last_ time, only with a cell phone, and I never got around to sendin/postin. I'll get on it
:happy:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 3, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> why thank you!
> y'know I did take ya some pics _last_ time, only with a cell phone, and I never got around to sendin/postin. I'll get on it
> :happy:



I thought you had my number? Hmmm...oh well, can't wait to see new pix tho ;-)


----------



## Peter the Eater (Jul 3, 2008)

Well today I had...

A McSkillet Burrito Meal (burrito, hash brown, iced coffee)

6 inch Italian from Quiznos and a large Dr Pepper

A Grande Caramel Frappucino from Starbucks

And I am now working on a Strawberry Hulk from Smoothie King. This thing has 1600 calories!

The total number of calories consumed up until now is 3668

Dinner and dessert are soon to follow


----------



## Mishty (Dec 2, 2008)

Well I knew I was in for a long day with HomeSkillet(pregnant cousin) but I had no idea I'd spend most of it eating:

Breakfast at HuddleHouse
10 Ounce Choice Ribeye Steak
Triple hasbrowns (covered,smothered, and diced)
3 slices of Texas toast
1/2 a Blueberry waffle with starberry syrup
Orange juice


Snack at TacoBell:
Fully Loaded Nachos (extra sour cream)
2 cheese roll-ups
Cherry Pepsi


Lunch at Big Mammas BBQ Joint
BBQ Chicken sandiwch
Hot-n-Honey Ribs
Potato Salad
Rolls
Tater Tots
Corn Nuggets(3 orders!!!)
JoJo's(tater wedges)
Monkey Bread
Rootbeer


Preggo and me shared a huge bucket of salt water taffy while watching the Dark Knight movie. 

Dinner at home:
Chicken Parmesan 
Linguini and marinara
Five Cheese Lasagna (A copycat recipe for Olive Garden )
Salad
Garlic Bread
leftover Pecan Pie
Sweet Tea


Late night snack from Sonic(just now)
Foot long chili cheese coney
Extreme tots (ranch,nacho cheese,chili,onions,peppers,shredded cheese) Route 44 cherry Rootbeer
Chocolate caramel cheesecake bites(I had 2 whole orders, with extra caramel dipping sauce :blush: )


It was a good day to say the least....


----------



## Shosh (Dec 2, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Well I knew I was in for a long day with HomeSkillet(pregnant cousin) but I had no idea I'd spend most of it eating:
> 
> Breakfast at HuddleHouse
> 10 Ounce Choice Ribeye Steak
> ...




How many calories do you think all that would add up to? Any idea?


----------



## Mishty (Dec 2, 2008)

Susannah said:


> How many calories do you think all that would add up to? Any idea?



Not off the top of my head, but it would be kind of fun to calculate it.... 

I'll get back to you!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 2, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Not off the top of my head, but it would be kind of fun to calculate it....
> 
> I'll get back to you!



Imagine Christmas time then, if this was just one day of eating.


----------



## Minerva_08 (Dec 2, 2008)

lol, I haven't written down what I ate since health class required it. 

hmm...

Breakfast: A bowl of cheerios

Lunch: tomato soup and 2 slices of wheat bread

Snack: Apple & Ritz crackers

Snack: Yogurt

Snack: 1/4 cup M&Ms

Snack: Coffee

Dinner: 3 oz spaghetti & garlic bread

lord, I feel like eating again... :eat1:


----------



## Roy C. (Dec 3, 2008)

Happiest day of my life was when I stopped counting the calories, and ate what I wanted when I wanted. That was over twenty years ago....


----------



## leener38 (Dec 8, 2008)

Yesterday, I ate 2 giant Chipotle burritos, with extra guacamole. I think the people know me there too well! They could barely close the tortillas. I ate chips and had a half liter of Diet Dr. Pepper (What? I like the taste!) I swear I could feel the chips expanding in my belly. Haven't binged like that in a while. It felt good to be so full!


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Dec 15, 2008)

Roy C. said:


> Happiest day of my life was when I stopped counting the calories, and ate what I wanted when I wanted. That was over twenty years ago....



I had the same revelation a few years ago. I decided to stop constantly counting calories, and worrying about what I shouldn't be eating. I was constantly "dieting" without losing weight. Now, I just eat what I want, and what I am craving. I am so much happier now. Haven't gained much from my normal amount every year, and I no longer have that constant nag in my head. It's wonderful!


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Dec 23, 2008)

Thats a lot of Binging. I don't want to Binge I feel if you eat 
too much you'll get sick and I don't like that kind of feeling


----------



## Flabulous (Dec 30, 2008)

Let's see now, today I haven't eaten much..... YET but yesterday I had:

BREAKFAST 
3 boiled eggs with 3 slices of toast
1 packet of jaffa cakes
2 mugs of tea

LUNCH (about 3 hours later)
leftover chicken with stuffing, pickles and crisps
2 mince pies with cream
1 banana

AFTERNOON SNACKS
chocolates and peanuts

DINNER
chicken with green vegetables and roast potatoes
apple pie and custard

SUPPER
peanuts in bed!

So far today I've had the same breakfast and been eating toffees and chocolate all afternoon. Now I fancy a nice large pizza and some cheesecake :eat2:

Mmmmmm.........


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 30, 2008)

Last night I ate an entire Hawaiian pizza to myself. I hadn't intended to but the place I ordered it from was so good! :eat2: Before I knew it the whole thing was gone.


----------



## jennabelle (Jan 6, 2009)

Today I have eaten: 

6 stuffed shells
2 english muffins
10 oreo cookies with a tablespoon of peanut butter each.
Half a large bag of m&m's
7 christmas cookies
an apple
half of a quiche
a quarter of chocolate cake
half a bag of doritos
a liter of diet pepsi (only get it cuz it tastes better to me, not because its diet)
a plate of french fries

And I'm still eating......


----------



## Mikey (Jan 7, 2009)

jennabelle said:


> Today I have eaten:
> 
> 6 stuffed shells
> 2 english muffins
> ...



Keep it up and you might get fat...which is a good thing!!!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 7, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Last night I ate an entire Hawaiian pizza to myself. I hadn't intended to but the place I ordered it from was so good! :eat2: Before I knew it the whole thing was gone.



Doesn't the pineapple make the pizza soggy?

I have eaten a whole pizza before myself and loved it.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 8, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Doesn't the pineapple make the pizza soggy?
> 
> I have eaten a whole pizza before myself and loved it.



I've never experienced that. I think they must drain it well before using. It was yummy though. :eat2:


----------



## rainbowman (Jan 9, 2009)

jennabelle said:


> Today I have eaten:
> 
> 6 stuffed shells
> 2 english muffins
> ...




Sounds wonderful Jennabelle! Hope you felt really full and sexy. A few more binges like this and you'll easilly acheive 280. Post some pics!
:eat1::eat2::smitten:


----------



## bigwideland (Jan 9, 2009)

I tend to eat on the weekends as if you eat to much during the week at work one you do not have the time and it make me sleepy and I do not work as well, but last week on a Saturday I ate

6 muffins with ham, and melted cheese for breakfast

I went to Mac's for 3 double 1/4 ponders 2 serve of large fries and a large thick shake.

On the way home I got 6 meat pies about 300 grams each and ate them for avo tea with a litre of soft drink

for tea I had pasta and my rich meat sauce that has cream in it, I had 2 large bowls, est about 1.5 kg all up, then two bowl of ice cream and then for the rest of the night till about 10 pm I snacked on chocolate, ate a 1kg block.

I estimate all up about 5000 to 6000 calories.


Some mornings I make up a shake that has 3 bananas, cream, chocolate sauce, and milk , blend and drink, I can do up to 2.5 liters in one go. I have done a funnel feed with this and down it less than 30 seconds, your tummy sloshs as you walk after that I have to say, but it feel great.

BWL.


----------



## bigwideland (Jan 9, 2009)

I like Dominos Pizza I have that every Tuesday as it is cheaper on that day, I am up to 2.5 pizza + 1.5 litres of drink in one sitting, it take about 50 mins. I will be doing for 3 next time and work my way up to 4 in a sitting.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 22, 2009)

Today I ordered a double "Angry Whopper" from Burger King. I was pleasantly surprised that after consuming one, all I could think about was consuming another. 

So I walked up to the counter and bought another, ate it, and went home to find a dessert in the freezer...


----------



## sugarmoore (Jan 23, 2009)

i like to start the day out right....with mc d's lol 
3 susage bisuits
4 hashbrowns
medium oj

then

2 pieces of cheescake..it ws making eyes at me
and 2 glasses of milk

then

2 sourdough jacks 
large curly fry w ranch
a large coke
a chocolate fudge cake

then

a meatloaf sandwhich after a nap! lol

then

for dinner i made and ate enchiladas verde with jack cheese...ummm
i ate 5 and picked at it later...

and of coarse i cant finish my day without a bannanna milkshake!:eat1:


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 23, 2009)

last night i ate:
a TV dinner (salisbury steak with mashed potatoes)
a microwave burrito
a double-sized bowl of cookie crisp with whole milk.
a double-sized bowl of raisin bran crunch with whole milk.
half a tube of cookie dough.
3 cans of root beer.

this was my first binge in a while, and it felt _amazing_.
i'm going to do this a _lot_ more often.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 23, 2009)

Jay West Coast said:


> Today I ordered a double "Angry Whopper" from Burger King.


that doesn't sound too appetizing. i'd be scared that it'd try to beat me up.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 23, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> that doesn't sound too appetizing. i'd be scared that it'd try to beat me up.



Ah, but it's all the more satisfying when you win.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 24, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ah, but it's all the more satisfying when you win.



Indeed. Twice.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 26, 2009)

WORK DAY BINGE!
well, not so much a binge, but more of a steady gorging throughout the day.

8 chocolate chip cookies
4 cans of Sunkist soda
2 microwave burritos
1 cup o'noodles
1 microwavable serving of mac & cheese
1 TV dinner (corn dog & fries with brownie)

and i will eat even more when i get home. i think i'll stop off for a milkshake after work, too. :happy:


----------



## Mishty (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm visiting family this week and have fallen head over heels in love with this local gas station/cafe it serves every fried food under the sun, and has soul food made by a local "hero" that once won some kinda Memphis BBQ award!
On Wednesday nights that have all you can eat for 10.00 and huge carry-out boxes for the church crowd! Needless to say I have a binge to brag about!

I ate this while I was there:
2 deep fried chicken/onion/pickle kabobs(huge!)
1 bbq pork sandwich with slaw
2 fried chicken legs
1 fried chicken breast
Dirty rice 
Potato salad
Crab gumbo
2 biscuits
'Nana puddin
Homemade lemonade!



I took home two boxes filled with:
4 slices of bbq pizza(homemade and to _die_ for):eat2:
1/2 a rack of sweet heat ribs
dirty rice and gravy
4 yeast rolls
2 Country fried steaks
1 more kabob
Blackberry cobbler
root beer

and 2 orders of fresh fried cheese, cheddar and mozzarella


I'm thinking of staying another week just to spend another Wednesday night in paradise... :blush:
I've been told they have serve a killer Sunday breakfast! Complete with sorghum syrup and butter biscuits!


----------



## BuffetKing (Feb 11, 2009)

But I have 5 big creme-filled long john's and a huge glass of milk here. And it's all for me!


----------



## sugarmoore (Feb 14, 2009)

today was a big day so i thought id share it! lol
32 oz jamba juice ice cream smoothie
2 english muffins with tons of butter and jam

then at school...(im in pastry school)
i had, a piece of chocolate dream tort
a piece of lemon cheescake
a bowl of bolinaise pasta
a salad with mushrooms and goat cheese
coffe smoothie

then i had for dinner
prime rib, mash potatoes, salad,2 rolls, and pound cake with ice cream
then i got home and had 
chips and salsa and sour cream
pepsi
and a slice of lemon tart and i think i still have room! lol


----------



## Tracii (Feb 28, 2009)

I feel kind of guilty about eating so much lately not something I do on a regular basis mind you but I have found I'm eating more compulsivly.
I'm sure the results will show up in a few months.LOL
This morning I got up fixed breakfast for my BF and I.Eggs bacon and toast. he went to work I ate 6 glazed donuts a glass of milk and two ice cream sanwiches. 
Then about 1:00 p.m.I made some tacos and ate 6 of those and a peanut butter sandwich.
Its 4:30p.m. now and its a bag of chips trying to think of what I will make for dinner.Holy cow thats a lot for me.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 1, 2009)

Heres what I have been doing all day my BF has had the camera all night snaping pics for some reason.Oh whatever I was hungry emk!




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## fromthintofat (Mar 3, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Heres what I have been doing all day my BF has had the camera all night snaping pics for some reason.Oh whatever I was hungry emk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's great! Binging in action! :eat2:


----------



## MK3 (Mar 3, 2009)

Today so far:

Breakfast:

2 large bowls of cereal
1/4 of a banana cream pie

Lunch:

Chicken and dumplings w/ yogurt for desert

After work binge:

2 bowls of cereal
1 large bowl of chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream
1 glass of orange juice
2 boxes of chocolate pudding (1/4 gallon of milk)

I'll be eating supper in an hour and a half and I'm already over 4500 calories for the day.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow way to go!!What are we having for dinner?


----------



## MK3 (Mar 4, 2009)

We had chicken tortilla soup and brownies. Before bed I had two more bowls of cereal. I ended up somewhere around 6,000 calories for the day. That's +3000 over my daily caloric needs. It takes 3,500 extra to equal one pound of fat. In theory I should be one pound fatter today.


----------



## Tracii (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow I don't think I've ever had 6000 in one day well maybe.


----------



## fromthintofat (Mar 4, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Wow I don't think I've ever had 6000 in one day well maybe.



that with the proper encouragement you could go well over 6,000!


----------



## natasfan (Mar 22, 2009)

Mishty said:


> I'm visiting family this week and have fallen head over heels in love with this local gas station/cafe it serves every fried food under the sun, and has soul food made by a local "hero" that once won some kinda Memphis BBQ award!
> On Wednesday nights that have all you can eat for 10.00 and huge carry-out boxes for the church crowd! Needless to say I have a binge to brag about!
> 
> I ate this while I was there:
> ...


}
and? have you counted how many calories a day do you eat?
OMG you eat A LOT!
Its always the samE?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 22, 2009)

natasfan said:


> }
> and? have you counted how many calories a day do you eat?
> OMG you eat A LOT!
> Its always the samE?




She's going to end up my size soon, lol. Then I can come steal clothes


----------



## Tracii (Mar 22, 2009)

I've been binging like there is no tomorrow the last few months and boy its begining to show too.Its like I can't get enough to eat through out the day and I binge at night.I have a new roll starting and a new 12 lbs.I can feel the new weight too much more than a steady gain.
I am not going to weigh myself until the end of May. Why I decided that I don't know.
Went from a size 16/18 right to 20 looks like.
I did tally calories one day and it was in the 5000 range.


----------



## sugarmoore (Mar 24, 2009)

i got my teeth worked on yesterday so i have some eating to do today! lol 
i had chocolate 4chip pancakes with 4 peices of bacon and milk for breakfast
then i had an orange and resses pb cups
i just finished a bag of totinos pizza rolls, a pint of dulce de leche haggen dazs
half a meatball sub, and some coconut cream pie.....and tonight im haveing tamales and spanish rice with sour cream and chips and salsa!


----------



## Tracii (Mar 24, 2009)

Again today I have been a total piggy.I can't help myself, had a big breakfast,lunch and dinner and going to have some cherry cheesecake ice cream here in a bit and may eat the whole half gallon too its so yummy.


----------



## Miss Jayde (Mar 26, 2009)

I had for Breakfast

2 muffins
2 hash browns
Large OJ

Morning tea
cheese and crackers
biscuits

Lunch
1/2 a chicken and chips
large chocolate milk drink

Afternoon tea
Cheesecake
Glass of milk

Dinner
2 chicken burgers
1 large chips
chicken nuggets
1 tub of potato and salad
cheesecake 
1l bottle of coke

Supper
cheesecake
milk
chocolate bar

Is that bad or good? hhmmm


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Mar 26, 2009)

a day ago i had:

3 bacon double cheeseburgers 3 orders of fries a chocolate milkshake and a liter of coca cola from a great burger place called kevins burger heaven

then i wasnt to full so i had a giant 3 lb burrito and well i didnt think it would tide me over so i got 4 steak tacos and a large horchata to wash it all down from a great and cheap mexican place called la fiesta

i was in a good mood so i ate it all it was a great night


----------



## Tracii (Mar 26, 2009)

That burrito sounds yummy.:eat1:


----------



## Miss Jayde (Mar 27, 2009)

All this talk about binges has got me thinking of going to the shops and buying a whole heap of naughty food and just curling up on the couch and making a total fat pig of myself! :eat1:
Damnit i've got no binge food in the house! Maybe i'll have to call home delivery!


----------



## Miss Jayde (Mar 27, 2009)

I just ate a whole large pizza, whole garlic bread plus soft drink and 250g chocolate!:eat1:
This is good.
Still have to have supper yet as well!:eat2:
If I keep eating like this i'm going to get fat!:happy:

Here's my chubby little belly AFTER my feast! I think i'm almost starting to get an overhang! 

View attachment FME 014.jpg


----------



## Tracii (Mar 27, 2009)

I see a cute little plumper on her way!Good work.


----------



## Miss Jayde (Mar 27, 2009)

Tracii, That was the best feeling eating ALL that food and feeling so full. And then taking the photo and seeing how chubby my tummy looks! lol. I'm a fatty in training.
I'm finding with all this increased eating that the more I eat the next day it takes more to fill me up, and I also want to eat more.:eat2:


----------



## MK3 (Apr 11, 2009)

My dinner: 6 cheeseburgers, a large chocolate shake and a medium vanilla. It hasn't hit me yet as eating fast staves off feeling full but that's a +3500 calorie meal.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 11, 2009)

Went to a Mexican restaurant tonight with my BF and had 6 tacos,3 chirizo enchiladas, rice& beans,2 fried ice cream deserts.I could heve eaten more but thought that was enough.
My BF has accepted my gaining aspirations to some degree so I didn't want to push him too hard.
I'm eating ice cream right now and its only been a few hours since dinner.:eat1:


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 11, 2009)

Thats a very good effort Tracii. Impressive! I estimate that your eating prowess would put a light weight like me to shame! 
I'm looking forward to my next binge. It cant come soon enough!:eat1:


----------



## Tracii (Apr 11, 2009)

Well looking at your sexy new avatar I'd say you do just fine.
You have a cute tummy for sure.


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 11, 2009)

I do just fine in the eating department lol!:eat1: Yeah my tummy looks ok, I just want the darn thing to grow and hang! But it is getting bigger.
I'm writting a list of food i'm going to stuff myself with on my next binge! That way i'll be organised with all those yummy foods I want.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 12, 2009)

Made a crock pot full of homemade spaghetti tonight and made a big dent in it 3 full plates and bread I'm stuffed.:eat2:
I may need ice cream soon.


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 13, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Made a crock pot full of homemade spaghetti tonight and made a big dent in it 3 full plates and bread I'm stuffed.:eat2:
> I may need ice cream soon.



Good going there tracii! 3 full plates? Wow! See, there is no way I could compete with you in the eating stakes! But I suppose its fair to say you've had a biy more practice than me! I can only aspire  I'm literally counting down the days to my next stuffing.:eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## Tracii (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you MJ It was hard work


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Apr 13, 2009)

My largest binge ever was something around 3800 calories all at once lol


----------



## Tracii (Apr 13, 2009)

Some where in the 4000's is as far as I've gone in one day
I've been keeping it in the 3000's pretty much every day for the last 5-6 months.
SOS that is a cute profile pic BTW.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Apr 13, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Some where in the 4000's is as far as I've gone in one day
> I've been keeping it in the 3000's pretty much every day for the last 5-6 months.
> SOS that is a cute profile pic BTW.



Awwww Thank you!!! Good luck with your gain...


----------



## Tracii (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks SOS.
I used to live out side of Akron in Kent Ohio.Moved down south when I was 8.


----------



## Koldun (Apr 14, 2009)

Miss Jayde said:


> I just ate a whole large pizza, whole garlic bread plus soft drink and 250g chocolate!:eat1:
> This is good.
> Still have to have supper yet as well!:eat2:
> If I keep eating like this i'm going to get fat!:happy:
> ...



Wow.

Nice pic.


----------



## Miss Jayde (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Koldun! Yeah i'm working on being able to eat a decent "feedee" size meal. I think i'm doing quite well and am proud of how much food i'm putting away, how gluttonous i've become :eat2:, and how much weight i've been able to gain.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Apr 14, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Thanks SOS.
> I used to live out side of Akron in Kent Ohio.Moved down south when I was 8.



Ahh and I used to live in texas...I miss it so bad!! Too cold here.

So I'm not a gainer....But umm just had 3 mcdoubles and a large fry lol??


----------



## Tracii (Apr 15, 2009)

SOS you are a foodee then huh?
Mc doubles are good I agree.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Apr 15, 2009)

Tracii said:


> SOS you are a foodee then huh?
> Mc doubles are good I agree.



Ummmm no. recovering bulimic. FFA really  But why yes I do enjoy food lol.

an I know right....if I were rich though it's be Chipotle....that is a gift from god ^.^


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Apr 17, 2009)

I live in Louisiana. Eating a lot oysters sounds like a great binge to me. If you fry them, you get great added calories. I love hot biscuits. Eating those made with lots of butter and covered with honey sounds good. Ice cream is always good. Good local beer sounds like a great addition as do several bananas for dessert, especially when they are friend and covered with raspberry preserves.


----------



## Hole (Apr 17, 2009)

I just had:
2 cans of diet coke
A medium super supreme pan pizza from Pizza hut
Small salad from Pizza hut
A snickers bar icecream
A mars bar icecream
A twix bar icecream
A cadbury chocolate bar
A london dairy strawberry icecream cone


And I think I still have room.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow Hole good job!All the ice cream items sound yummy.Ice cream is my weakness just can't get enough.:eat2::eat1:


----------



## BBW_Wannabe (Apr 18, 2009)

Today I have eaten:
Lots of chocolate (I got many Easter eggs),
1 Big Mac with 2 large fries, 1 large coke, and a Mac D's apple pie,
2 bags of crips,
2 Cheese and ham sandwichs,
Several bags of sweets.

I love chocolate and sweets. :wubu:


----------



## MK3 (May 17, 2009)

Yesterday I actually managed to eat an entire large pepperoni pizza from Papa Johns just for dinner. I've been overeating fairly often lately but didn't expect it to be as easy as it was. The last piece sucked and took a good five minutes to eat. The rest was gone in 25 minutes.

Today, I'm sure with some of that pizza adding to it, I binged up to 211lbs. Only 203 is probably on my body but the rest is in and adding to that number. I've never got on a scale and had it read over 207 for any reason. I could hardly believe it!

The fact is I don't want the weight so much as I love eating the food. I'm definitely looking a bit heavier than my comfort zone right now. Eating just over 9,000 calories in two days isn't going to help though.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (May 20, 2009)

I tend to stay away from chocolates lately, but for some reason in the last few weeks I have had a real craving for cheese... mozzarella cheese in particular. I seem to need to have a plate full with every meal. Like a dessert only not sweet.

For example, couple of nights ago I had a whole pepperoni and cheese pizza and then felt the need to top it up with a plate of melted mozzarella cheese.


----------



## OnlineFeeder (May 20, 2009)

I can eat 3 whole pizzas...

... yesterday, I ate : 2 pizzas, 3 boxes of chips and 1 liter of coke. So stuffed.


----------



## OnlineFeeder (May 20, 2009)

sugarmoore said:


> today was a big day so i thought id share it! lol
> 32 oz jamba juice ice cream smoothie
> 2 english muffins with tons of butter and jam
> 
> ...



I think that you could be a great feeder sweete. Come to feed me, lol.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 27, 2009)

I wouldn't really call this a binge...more just what I was hungry for. It just happened to be a lot today!  

In one sitting, I just ate:

A bundt cake sundae, a chili cheese frito wrap, a corn dog, a sausage and egg sandwich, a lime slushee, a piece of grilled chicken, a biscuit, a chocolate parfait, and a large side of mashed potatoes and all the gravy that came with it. I ran out of mashed potatoes and still had gravy left, so I, uh, drank the gravy. :blush: lmao.


----------



## Flabulous (Jun 27, 2009)

Having just got home from holidays I couldn't be bothered to go shopping and cook. So I've lived on takeaways. On Thursday night I had a chinese then on Friday finished the chinese for lunch and had a large pizza for tea with potato wedges and garlic bread. I've just eaten another large pizza followed by a large piece of toffee caramel pie and I'm just finishing a piece of strawberry cheesecake. Might have some icecream afterwards.... yum :eat2:


----------



## Tracii (Jun 27, 2009)

In the last few weeks I have consumed large amouts of food and staying pretty hungry all the time.
Don't think I have gained anything tho'.
I'm sure there are lots of calories swimming around my body looking for a place to store the fat.
For lunch I had two burrito bowls and a bag of tortilla chips and salsa at Chipotle.It was very yummy.
My girl friend about flipped when I placed my order she said OMG Tracii are you going to eat all that? She got the chicken salad thingy poor starving little thing!!!!


----------



## pat70327 (Jun 27, 2009)

So Thursday afternoon I got a gyro and a dozen apple fritters from Buckeye Donut and ate it all there (If you're ever in Columbus stop by there and get some!! there soo yummy) Then about 2 hours later I got 2 XL pizzas, I could only eat one then, but had the second one the next morning. :eat1: I know its not a crazy amount but for only being 160lbs I think I did ok


----------



## Tracii (Jun 27, 2009)

I am in Columbus once a year where are the donut places you speak of? I love a GOOD donut!


----------



## pat70327 (Jun 27, 2009)

Tracii said:


> I am in Columbus once a year where are the donut places you speak of? I love a GOOD donut!



Its at 1998 N. High Street. Its a little coffee and donut shop right across the street from campus with a huge neon sign of Brutus (OSU's mascot) holding a big donut, its hard to miss.


----------



## Tracii (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks Pat I will check that place out next time I'm up that way.
I have done nothing but eat all day.
Went to Denny's this morning and had a huge breakfast with extra pancakes.
Lunch time I had two Wendy's double burgers and two large fries,a large drink and large frosty.
Dinner was at a very nice Mexican restaurant and had two huge burritos,4 tacos rice and beans and two fried ice creams for dessert.
Sitting here right now eating a big bowl of ice cream (cherry cheesecake) and loving every bite.:eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## leener38 (Jul 6, 2009)

It's been so long since I've binged! I was passing Carl's Jr, and decided to go for it. Lasy year I could force down 3 large #1s. But I knew I couldn't do that, so I opted for only 2. After all, I can wolf down 2 Chipotle burritos.

No can do! I got passed the 2 large fries, and even the side of fried zuccini, plus one drink. By the time I finished the first burger, my belly resisted. I crammed half of the second burger, but couldn't do it! So surprising.


----------



## docilej (Jul 8, 2009)

*Baskin Robbins Large Heath Bar Shake* (32 oz) 
2,310 calories 
266 g sugar 
108 g fat (64 g saturated)


----------



## leener38 (Jul 9, 2009)

docilej said:


> *Baskin Robbins Large Heath Bar Shake* (32 oz)
> 2,310 calories
> 266 g sugar
> 108 g fat (64 g saturated)



Eek! Too sweet for me. But ironically, I had no problem plowing through half a bag of bite-sized Snickers. Planning my next binge in a couple days; I will show belly who's boss!


----------



## Tracii (Jul 11, 2009)

Snickers are sooo good as are Mounds too.
I admit I keep 2 or 3 of each in my desk drawer at work.
I'm off all this week so I WILL binge for a few days for sure!


----------



## leener38 (Jul 11, 2009)

Totally jealous of days off! Enjoy! Mondays are always ripe for a good binge.


----------



## Tracii (Jul 11, 2009)

I went to the grocery tonight and stocked up.I'm good to go.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2009)

Tonight I ate a big plate of Rice-a-Roni.
Then went and ate some crab/artichoke/spinach dip on crusty bread.
Had two glasses of wine. 
Finished off with two crunchy taco supremes and a pina colada/strawberry fruitista from taco bell.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 12, 2009)

Very nicely done.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 14, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Tonight I ate a big plate of Rice-a-Roni.
> Then went and ate some crab/artichoke/spinach dip on crusty bread.
> Had two glasses of wine.
> Finished off with two crunchy taco supremes and a pina colada/strawberry fruitista from taco bell.



how did you feel?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 16, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> how did you feel?



I felt okay because it came in pieces....


I felt better, though, eating pork fried rice, sweet -n- sour chicken and cream cheese wontons for dinner 

Saved the eggrolls for later :wubu:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 17, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I felt okay because it came in pieces....
> 
> 
> I felt better, though, eating pork fried rice, sweet -n- sour chicken and cream cheese wontons for dinner
> ...



lol save some chicken teriaki for me (i can't spell it lol)


----------



## fatbellygirl (Aug 17, 2009)

I had the best Godiva chocolate cheesecake yesterday! I wished I'd had the whole thing. Think I'll go back and get 3 or 4 slices to go. Mmmmm mmmm!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 17, 2009)

fatbellygirl said:


> I had the best Godiva chocolate cheesecake yesterday! I wished I'd had the whole thing. Think I'll go back and get 3 or 4 slices to go. Mmmmm mmmm!!!



Where in the world did you get.........Godiva.......chocolate.........cheesecake? :wubu:


----------



## Tracii (Aug 18, 2009)

Tried that at the Godiva kiosk at the mall and wow it is sooo yummy.:eat2:


----------



## Mishty (Sep 7, 2011)

Yesterday was an insane day of binge eatin' for me:

Breakfast:
3 bowls of Honey Combs(2/3 of a box) with whole milk.
2 ham,egg and cheese waffle sandwiches
Orange juice

Brunch:
I butter fried 8 chicken cutlets
2 boxes of brussels sprouts, also fried in butter, then covered with three cheeses
Bacon,cheddar mashed spuds, used pure butter on these,lots.
Cherry Pepsi(a lot)
8 powdered donuts and milk for a sweet treat afterwards.

I ate this entire meal except for about two cups of potatoes.


Supper
2 double decker chicken clubs with fried chicken, bacon,ham,cheddar,mayo,mustard,swiss,lettuce and roasted red peppers.
1 bowl of steak fries, covered in parm and garlic
3 ears of roasted corn on the cob(roasted with black pepper and olive oil)

Snacks:
1 box of Sour Patch kids
2 Little Debbie nutty bars
3-5 fun size Snicker bars
Chocolate milk

4th meal:
Leftover spuds, plus more bacon,cheese and butter, nuked, add sour cream.
2 baked IHOP cream cheese stuffed French toast, covered in caramel and cool whip.

Late night binge fest:
4 chocolate covered donuts
4 powdered donuts
2 cups of cool whip
1 Butterfinger
2 chili dogs with cheese
2 liters of Pepsi

:huh:


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 7, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Yesterday was an insane day of binge eatin' for me:
> 
> Breakfast:
> 3 bowls of Honey Combs(2/3 of a box) with whole milk.
> ...


 
Holy mary, mother of god. Haha.

I occasionally have days somewhat like that. But wow. Just wow.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 7, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Yesterday was an insane day of binge eatin' for me:
> 
> Breakfast:
> 3 bowls of Honey Combs(2/3 of a box) with whole milk.
> ...



We need to hang out more often lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 8, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Yesterday was an insane day of binge eatin' for me:
> 
> Breakfast:
> 3 bowls of Honey Combs(2/3 of a box) with whole milk.
> ...



That is... awesome. Wish I could eat that much. Lucky. lol


----------



## rustydog7 (Sep 8, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Yesterday was an insane day of binge eatin' for me:
> 
> Breakfast:
> 3 bowls of Honey Combs(2/3 of a box) with whole milk.
> ...



Wish we could see your belly after all that food.:wubu:


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 10, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Yesterday was an insane day of binge eatin' for me:
> 
> Breakfast:
> 3 bowls of Honey Combs(2/3 of a box) with whole milk.
> ...



very impressive! :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 11, 2011)

I love that this thread has been bumped :happy:


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 12, 2011)

...and what a bump, too!


----------

